# "Smoking" Burned Clothing



## TheaterRebel (Jan 26, 2013)

Hi all! I'm currently working on "Bat Boy" and would like to create a "smoking" burned special effect for the Jacket or entire costume the Ronnie wears when he comes out of the Slaughter House. Just wondering if anyone out there has any experience with this? Ideally, it would look as if his clothes were burning but are not just smoking. Was thinking of possibly incorporating dry ice, but really am just fishing for possibilities. Thanks!


----------



## DaveySimps (Jan 26, 2013)

Welcome to Control Booth! I moved this thread to the Special Effects Forum so it is posted in the proper place. It should also get more views here, as not all members regularly visit the New Member Board. When you have a chance, start a new thread in the New Member Board and introduce yourself to everyone. 

~Dave


----------



## JohnD (Jan 27, 2013)

Here is a rather pricey solution from Look Solutions:


----------



## Namlit (Jan 28, 2013)

The dry ice idea works pretty well, if you can't afford that neat-o Look Solutions item. The simplest way I've done it was to stitch some extra pockets into the garment, and load them with a few dry ice pellets right before the actor enters. It's important to make sure there are several layers of thick cloth between the dry ice and the actor's skin, so this works well with jackets. I've also heard of people enhancing this effect by putting the dry ice into plastic bags and then adding a bit of water just before the entrance. I'm not sure about that idea...seems like it might be difficult to control the reaction. 
Just plain dry ice sublimating makes a nice, subtle effect.


----------



## bcronenwett (Jan 30, 2013)

So not burning his clothes but you're looking for the yellowing effect right?
http://deadrisingwiki.com/w/images/thumb/c/ce/Dead_rising_Tattered_Clothes.png/250px-Dead_rising_Tattered_Clothes.png

Put the clothes on a costume manacin and decide where those spots would be most prevalent. Then gather a few colors of yellows and oranges and heavily dilute them with water... Then take a large brush and use the watered down mixture to "paint" the stressed, smokey color.


----------

